# Daylight Start Dimmer - Low to High?



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

First thing that comes to mind is one of the home automation systems. Control 4. Crestron. You can make them do whatever you want.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

You can do it with a pretty simple x10 setup if you don't want the expense of a "real" automation system.


----------



## rpalka (May 12, 2014)

x10 setup? Please elaborate


----------

